# This tool is a beast.



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Cleaned some reels today.Feel like a pro now.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*More fun*

Dremel is the way to go.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I started using mine a while back as well. Along with the ultrasonic cleaner it sure turns out some clean parts.
What brushes, etc. do you use most for best results?


----------



## JReich (Feb 10, 2015)

If that was my reel it would never be the same again. No way I'd get it all back together right.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Hooked said:


> I started using mine a while back as well. Along with the ultrasonic cleaner it sure turns out some clean parts.
> What brushes, etc. do you use most for best results?


In the recent past I was using q-tip's and a scotch pad but now the dremel kit has buffing wheels that are perfect the threads on the gears I use a soft brass brush.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Looking good Bubba! Yup, the dremel is an imporant tool.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Good job Bubba, Dremel sure is nice, but you also have to be careful with em lol don't ask me how I know!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Hawglife said:


> Good job Bubba, Dremel sure is nice, but you also have to be careful with em lol don't ask me how I know!


They could get theetal too hot and ruin a part.
It could grab the towel I use on my table.
What else pls.??


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Pretty much covered it, I wouldn't use any type of wire brush on gears, that can be too abrasive, as you said don't overheat any brass parts, especially gears. Eye protection is a must when using a Dremel obviously.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Got any pictures of the dermal attachments you use. There are so many out there.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Sure.*

These for normal polishing.I have been using q-tips and scotch pads but no more
Dremel from now on.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

what model of dremel do U use? A buddy of mine told me to use one with variable speeds (1-5 or 1-10 ...)


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

AlCapone said:


> what model of dremel do U use? A buddy of mine told me to use one with variable speeds (1-5 or 1-10 ...)


I cant recall the model I have, but it is a variable speed one (1-10, thing hums at high speed!), great dremel. I use it for all sorts of random stuff around the house etc... Very handy tools to have around!


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

You can find a lot of cheap felt parts on ebay and some cheap nylon brushes too.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

The gear teeth is really where I have troubles, is that little wire brush what you used on the teeth?


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

AlCapone said:


> what model of dremel do U use? A buddy of mine told me to use one with variable speeds (1-5 or 1-10 ...)


http://www.walmart.com/ip/25414782?...73164632&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=78766100312&veh=sem

This one is better and cheaper. Uses the same Dremel attachments.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

cfulbright said:


> The gear teeth is really where I have troubles, is that little wire brush what you used on the teeth?


Yes sir that brush did ok but one gear bout wasted that brush.
I'm using the 4200 dremel and loving it.


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

bubbas kenner said:


> Yes sir that brush did ok but one gear bout wasted that brush.
> I'm using the 4200 dremel and loving it.


Be careful using a wire brush, it will damage brass gears, it will cause premature oxidation and rusting unless you grease the gear. This is in my personal experience. If I can't get my gears as clean as I want them to be I replace them, as for most reels a gear is fairly cheap. Can't beat that new gear feeling!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

harbor frieght has a good selection of attachments for the dremel. also have brass brushes to fit.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

bubbas kenner said:


> In the recent past I was using q-tip's and a scotch pad but now the dremel kit has buffing wheels that are perfect the threads on the gears I use a soft brass brush.


CORRECTION the wheel brush is plastic brissel not brass as stated.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Bought mine maybe 30 years ago to work on guns.It turned me into a tinker to a 1/2 arse gunsmith.Back then,single speed was all I could afford,because the multi speed cost probably 10 bucks more.With plastic brisel wheels and Demel on low,it's a small parts dynamo.DON'T DO IT IN THE KITCHEN!I was told we'd either cook in there or work on guns,my choice.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Bubba, your picture is pretty much what I use expect for the small pads. Haven't used those but see where they would be useful.
I have an old Sears model which I've had for about 30 years but all the Dremel stuff fits.

Thanks for the info.


----------

